# Dumbbell Size for mpoo?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

What size/kind do you use? I want a plastic one.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

It really depends on the size of your dog's mouth & bite. Ideally it should just fit with the bell ends fitting round the sides of the muzzle without wrinkling the lips. I actually have both plastic & a wooden one made for Tia & have found she -& the other dogs- much prefer the wooden one to work with.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered a Clix size small. It might be a little too narrow, but the next size up was way too long. I should have it soon and will post a photo (if I don't forget, lol)


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it is perfect!


Clix Dumbbell by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can order custom sized dumbbells from several online vendors of training supplies. They have guides for figuring out what size you need based on you doing a measurement of what the bit should be. You use a dowel or a pencil and put it in your dog's mouth they way they will hold the article. Then you put your fingers on the pencil where the bells should flare out. Actually it helps to have a second person around for this. They can then measure the length between your fingers. Then you call the company and tell them what you measured and the sex and breed of your dog. This worked very well for me for both of my dogs.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

What is the purpose of a dumbbell, other than what a regular toy would be?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In formal obedience trials (and I will refer to AKC since that is the venue in which I show) there are several levels: novice, open and utility. The dumbbell is used as a retrieve article for two exercises in open: retrieve on the flat and retrieve over the high jump. For retrieve on the flat, your dog sits at heel while the judge orders you to throw your dumbbell. After throwing, the judge orders you to send your dog. The dog goes out and gets the dumbbell and brings it back to you by sitting in front of you and waiting for the judges order to take the dumbbell. The retrieve over the high jump is essentially the same only you throw over a panel jump (height based on size of dog) and the dog goes out to get the dumbbell and comes back with it taking the jump both ways. Both exercises are completed when the judge tells you to order the dog back to heel. Most of novice is on leash but all open and utility exercises are off leash. You need three qualifying scores to earn a title for each level.

I have found it very rewarding for my relationship with my dog. She loves to work with me. Learning to do the exercises with precision and polish has enhanced our communication and it has given her lots of thinking exercise along with physical exercise. The cd and re in my user name refer to the current levels of Lily's titles in AKC events. CD is novice obedience (companion dog) and RE is rally excellent.


----------

